# Betta Fry...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some, yay me! Okay, the question I have is, when they are horrizonally swimming, should I give them green water? does that work as infusia? I didn't think to start infusia.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Usually around the third or so day they will start free swimming. This is the time you'll want to start feeding


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

But would green water be okay? or vinegar eels?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Umm I have never used green water myself. I just used some fresh plants from a planted tank that was usually chock full of things...

I had started with BBS which was a problem with getting them freshly hatched. 

I would use the vin eels personally


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

There is java moss, some plants and a sponge filter in there. So that should work. I am going to start BBS later tonight. I have a mature culture of vinegar eels and microworms... More or less set.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use the golden pearls.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be using them too, but I want to make sure there is other goodies as well. Call it plans ABC and D


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The golden pearls may or may not work in the beginning, mine wouldn't touch anything but live for the first month other then egg yolk. Between the microworms, vinegar eels and bbs you should be covered. You can also throw in an apple snail, their waste creates infusatoria which the babies will also eat. The moss is good, they'll graze and snack in it during the day as well.  Congrats on the spawn!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think too many will survive. But if I get just one, I should be considered lucky. 

I will throw in an apple snail as soon as the babies are free swimming.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Right thread...

fry pic...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

wowzers, thanks for the great pic sunstar.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My sweet almond leaves arrived. I got around 100. I broke it into bits to drop into the tanks.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

where do you get your leaves ? and how much you pay for 100 ?
Thanks a bunch ...I shall need some soon!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got mine from ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310115323661
That was my auction. came to around 15 cdn


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

tyvm........


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty good price for my babies.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Pion moved his nest. He rebuilt a huge one under the sweet almond leaf. so the few tails that survived are in there.


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

can you take pics of the fry for us to see or are they still to small?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The previous page has pics of fry. Right now there are only a few surviving, But they are horrizonally swimming. I moved Pion out and put him in recovery. 

I poured in some infusia and vinegar eels. I am doing this right? Cid, Kat?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds right to me


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have hand sanitiser here, so you can hold my hand through all this, no risk of flu


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

New pic, this little fellow was patient for me to Photograph him.










Edit: looking through the lens I got taped, i can see the water is teeming with micro-oranisms that are bite sized.

Edit edit: watching tem eat... and OMG they yawn.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

There are not too many of these babies, should the ones i have survive, would a divided guppy breeder work for seperating them?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I spend WAAAAY too much time watching these through my magnifying glass. THEY are SOOOOOOOOO cute~!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They are cute! Great pictures!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Aww so cute!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd get more pics but the little tadgers are zippy. Their little tails are developing rays. So cute! and they are eating like crazy. They are a week old now.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have no infusoria try squeezing out a filter sponge in a jar of aquarium water. After it settles put a bit of it in for the fry. It is usually rich in micro organizims. Also a speck of micro worms. I know one fellow that used to spawn them under a lettuce leaf. By the time the fry were ready to feed the leaf had started to decompose and create infusoria. My wife won't let me breed bettas because I raise up to several hundred from a spawning. She hates cleaning jars.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they seem to be hanging around th emoss or under the leaves, so I think they are eating something. I just didn't use a bare bottom tank so lost much of the eggs. Boon and bane. Booon because It gives me a chance to rear a few before rearing a crowd.

I have used vin eels microworms and baby brine shrimp that fell through my coffee filter. I figured if they were small enough to escape that, they were good to eat for baby fish.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

8 Days old and fed on brine shrimp...
I counted 9 youngsters. I am going to pass one onto my mother when they are bigger.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

11 days after spawning...









Another 11 days after spawning









13 days after spawning...

They are growing really fast and if I can look closely I can see dorsal, and anal fins as well as ventral fin buds. (The fish are almost half an inch long)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

14 days... hard to believe!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow they have color already. They are really cute.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sunstar.. Your growth is excellent Could you share a typical feeding and water change schedual?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very impressive growth!!

I think my three spot fry took about twice as long to colour up and get to an appreciable size.

Should be neat to see them grow out!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. I think they are growing a little faster than normal. Likely because I do feed them quite frequently. 

I have two brine shrimp hatcheries going in small pop bottles, I am putting one on shortly for the evening to hatch out for wednesday's meal. 

At around 8 - 9 am I get up, and take the brine shrimp I am going to feed for the day and get them settled out, then I do my water change. I do this daily, and I will be starting a proper syphon tomorrow morning. 

I take out about 500ml of water from the tank per day (2.5 gallon tank) I dump that water into my platy tank and get the water from the out flow of the platy tank to replace it. Water from that tank is of similar chemistry. 

then I shoot the baby brine shrimp at the baby bettas using a pipette several times a day, a few shots each time. 

I keep the brine shrimp in the salt water and filter out what I need every couple hours, rinse then put in water then feed. what they don't eat my platy or celestial pearls get. At the end of the night what is left goes into my other brine shrimp bottle were I am trying to get some larger morsels for them. 

I feed infusia, but mostly they got what they wanted from teh java moss and plants. Vin eels for a couple days and microworms. I started the BBS at about a week of age. 

I think I give them too much attention. I stop feeding around 10 at night. there should be plenty still drifting around anyway.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw one take air from the surface today!

they are starting to peck at one another in regards to territory, I assume. Should I move them to the grow out tank shortly?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was trying to get pics tonight, but my batteries died prior to getting more than a fuzzy pic below. I counted 13 babies during the move to the growout.









"blue" looking baby betta 16 days old

Ventral fins can be seen but you have to be really close.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

just beautifull!!!!!!!!!
I see tonight my male is making bubbles !!! so im hanging on to your every word


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Pion sucked aft when it came to making the bubble nest. he didn't get a clue until after. Now he blows them all the time and HUGE.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

19 days old and I only ever seem to get the pink ones on Photo. The blueish ones are a bit more secretive.









Group shot of the not so sterile tank









Kinda fuzzy, but see, ventral fins!









Group shot. Betta fry, Platy fry and Adult female cherry

The betta appears to be one of the smaller ones.









Looks like a fish now!









Squeee!!!

This is at 19 days and they are eating a mixture of baby brine shrimp and golden pearls. I went away for the day yesterday so they were quite hungry when I got home. Because of that, I fed them the golden pearls first then some baby brine shrimp. the golden pears was accepted well.

100 - 200 micron sized GP
Baby brine shrimp fed several times a day
Water change at about 5% daily.
Temp: 29C


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The feeding def. shows how much care you put into them sunstar.. Fantastic!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. I tried them on the Hikari Micro Pellets. They seem to be eating them, although they seem to dislike the green ones. They are MY babies and I must mother them.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome job mommy!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. I am a happy mummy and they are happy babies. 

They are eating a mix of Hikari Micro pellets, Golden Pearls 100 - 200 microns and 200 - 300 microns as well as a few BBS. I was worried about the weening. 

Underthesea, thanks for the golden pearls, you will have my business after I put some money aside to get a set of them. 

side note: I am attempting to breed my celestial pearls. I just hope i have one of the opposite sex now.

I will be trying them on some frozen foods soon. I got frozen daphnia...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they are three weeks old.










Poster Pinky betta


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice now what are you going to name them all lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to keep at least 7. 

Well, Hopefully for some Brothers: Vos, Pax and Yuss. 

Some girls might Be Hexima and Kalis

Possible others:

Decagon
Cetagon
Iacon
Praxus
Tyrest


Neo Tarn
Neo Polyhex


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My babies are 27 days old. Tomorrow marks their 4th week. I tried to get pics of one of my blues, it just doesn't happen for some reason....









Looks deformed, but that is because he has his nose in the corner of the tank.









Striped tail. I believe I am keeping this one.










My "poster baby" The one I take the most pics of. I want to keep him as well.




























A new Picture of Mummy.









Perihex


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

They are beautifull!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

fantastic!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Way to go Mommy


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mummy's little babies are starting to posture to one another, so I am starting to seperate them. 

I have put them in 1 L mason jars and into a heated tank. I feel so sorry for them. I will add some plant clippings or something so they dont' feel so open. 

I have given them treated water with a small dose of home made betta spa; that tints the water camel pee yellow. 

They will be fed same sort of schedual, and full water change every 48 hours partial every 24. 

I isolated a runt about 4 days ago and that one is getting larger and the curvy spine thing is working out. I suspect the little waif just needed more food and wasn't getting it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Vos, as I have named the one with the stripe in his tail, has started to flare, not only that he has actually started to blow bubbles. I have him in a guppy breeder so I can keep him isolated as well as having warm water he's used to.

I have pics to show him with his nest and flaring at his own reflection.









Visible bubbles









flare at that reflection!!!

Blossom witnessed this too!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hard to believe for so young you have done an amazing job!!!.


I just have to say this .
You are truely the most amazing person I have met in my lifetime!!!!!
You are sooo cool !!!!
and my hubby was entirely impressed with your corner and all the neet and interesting things you have on the go .
I WANNA BE LIKE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and julie cant stop talking .
We had fun tonight driving to get and meet people and on our way we were listening to howard stern OMG that channel is sooo funny it made time fly .......
untill after sunstars ....I just cant get over how amazing you are and couldnt pay attention to howard stern any longer !!!
I didnt wanna leave lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow sunstar... O_O as I always say, you have done a great job 

Interesting how that stripe has carried on in a way!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Vos carries it much better than his father. Just such a nice position, down the middle. They are doing so well. Must be those golden pearls. I am so won on them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I actually wanted tio show off his bubble nest. 5 weeks old on Monday









headshot









butt shot









Sideshot


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

More Fry picks!









Vos









And his sister


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Another one of their Sons.

He tore his tail when he was around 2 weeks old. It is healing up fast now. I expect maybe by saturday it should be almost completely healed. The pictures are crappy, blue fish are hard to Photograph and my water was too fresh.


















He has a light stripe of blue across him...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice ... he sure is frisky!!! you going to mate him ?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

all my fish are frisky, haven't you noticed? 

Possibly. vos in particular.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

you know the saying ......lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they likely havent' learned it.... probably watch my bird and his socks.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

These three stick together quite a bit, the other two lurk in their own corners. I won't be splitting up this triad.

They were 6 weeks old yesterday.









Unnamed Sister trio


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol ive read ur thread right from start. that is Amazing! lol ive never seen betta fry or how they developed lol Great log u got goin . they look Amazing.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm almost tempted to get a female and see what happens....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

here are m ost pics...

8 Weeks old on Monday:









Pax









Pax again









Neo Polyhex (stressed out her goard)









Blurry but shows her "mustard" colouration









Same reason Mustard?


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

wow assuming the colours are true in the photos they just amazing. Much different that what you see in stores most of the time which is a nice change.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

No doubt about it, nice looking fish.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the boy my mother is taking.









Meet Chaos


----------

